# 1 Air Movements Squadron



## Gorgo (25 Aug 2013)

Quick question:  Is 1 Air Movements Squadron in Winnipeg (formerly Edmonton) still an active unit or has it been disbanded?  And what about any of the other movements units outside 2 AMS in Trenton?


----------



## Gramps (25 Aug 2013)

2 Air Mov Sqn is the only one now. Many of the positions from 1 Air Mov were moved to YTR a few years ago. The other bases now have Air Mov Sections.


----------



## Gorgo (27 Aug 2013)

Thanks for making that clear.


----------

